# Depot diorama



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Starting depot diorama. The building will have two detailed interior floors with lighting.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Is that resin? Or 3D printed? Looks like a cool building can’t wait to see it completed


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Plaster


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Really? Never would’ve guessed, I haven’t built a plaster kit in years


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I am really curious about the plaster building. Is it a kit or are you using hydrocal in a mold you made of the building sides in wood? I like the idea of plaster but a bit unforgiving if you screw it up sculpting it. I like the details on the subway stairwell too...pretty neato!!! Thanks in advance for sharing.


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

The kit is from the 80’s and was offered by model masterpieces.


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

That looks like an extremely high end quality kit, like FSM.
One question though, presuming that’s a NYC subway entrance, I thought they were always green with a green or red globe light.


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

My dioramas are not prototypical. As for the paint scheme I cannot answer that. Nor can I comment on the globes. There will be two pedestrian stairwells. One near the station with an imaginary tunnel leading to the platform stairwell.


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

OilValleyRy said:


> That looks like an extremely high end quality kit, like FSM.
> One question though, presuming that’s a NYC subway entrance, I thought they were always green with a green or red globe light.


I spent years on NYC subways from mid 60s to mid 70s and I recalled the very specific green color but not the lights. A quick Google search revealed that is exactly right. Thanks. Yep, memory is shot 🙄.


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Still need to weather it


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Nice! 
Having seen your other dioramas… one of these days you’ll have to post a photo of all the “names you’ve been taking.” Aaron, Alex, Andrew, Anton…


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

OilValleyRy said:


> Nice!
> Having seen your other dioramas… one of these days you’ll have to post a photo of all the “names you’ve been taking.” Aaron, Alex, Andrew, Anton…


🤔 don’t understand your meaning


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Kicking butt & taking names.


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Too funny…finished weathering platform shed


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Now start spraying platforms and weathering


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Removed cover over stairwell


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Really starting to take shape, like the stairwell without the cover 

Magic


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

Looking better and better! Based on your previous threads sharing some of your work can't wait to see the final result!


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I’m eager to see painting method on the plaster walls. 
Will it be sealed & painted? 
Or will he not seal it and let the colors interact & play?
Time will tell.


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

The plaster walls have been primed already.


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Accented roof caps


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Framing top floor offices. There will be three and a bathroom.


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Waiting for doors, scribed flooring and stair stringers


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Framed door openings


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Ticket booth


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Do you prefer laminated wood to bass?


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

It’s bass…


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Placing trim


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

RE#1 said:


> View attachment 584199


I have a feeling he is going to be sitting their for a while. So cold and gray. Hope he's comfortable!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That's RE#1 trying to figure out what to do next. 

Some great modeling here, wish my house was built as well as this is.

Magic


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Making beadboard


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Maybe the mods could sticky this thread somewhere…..sorry, but it’s dragging on with way too many pics that are not much different than the ones before…..like watching paint dry….

At least that’s my opinion, which means everything…..to me only…..


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

To old hobo…if it bothers you that much then stop looking at the thread😉.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Good advice….I see maost have stopped looking, so I’ll join them….thanks! 😆


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Waiting for flooring for second floor


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

There will be a restroom under the stairwell


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Looking pretty neat! 
Don’t forget some potbelly stoves and phones on the wall. 
A telegraph office in a corner would be a worthy addition too.


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Finished building steps leading to baggage area


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

That’s going to be quite something. 
And I for one like the progression posts. It provides an appreciation of what all went into it which is lost with simple before & after photos. And it’s kind of like watching somebody grow up. There’s the journey, and the destination. Both have appeal.


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Thank you for your kind words. Model building takes a lot of time and it is nice knowing there are people who understand and appreciate it.


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

Man I hope my stuff looks 1/2 as good as your not finished stuff does! Agree with @OilValleyRy love that you're sharing the progression shots it's great to see!


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

...curious if you are making your accessories like the garbage can and soda machines?


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

No I do not. I refuse to reinvent the wheel when there are great companies already making these products. 😁. I purchase accessories from Walthers, Artitec, FOS models, Scale Structures Ltd, Woodland Scenics, Preiser, Inter-Action, GC Laser just to name a few. Most are kits which I like. Then you can weather/paint whatever color you want.


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Pretty neat to see the little things that you put into your builds, like textured walls, wainscoting, and floorboards.
Seeing the lamp on the desk got me thinking.....
How you would proceed with wall outlets and light switches? Maybe paper facimiles or fine tip pen drawing. Wonder if thin sytrene could be used? Or course you could go with wire and knob too...that would really date the piece. 
You do amazing renderings, thanks for sharing and can't wait to see another masterpiece finished...what a fun build!


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

I made some rotary dial wall light switches using styrene. As for the wall sockets I will probably use styrene. I am waiting on a lot of product to come so I can finish the interior. I am also waiting on some lights for the building. I drilled holes in the floor joist so I can run the wiring.


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Installing non operating ceiling fans


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

It will look a lot better once I install the lighting


----------



## Roundhouse Foreman (Jan 6, 2015)

Still blown away, just in a state of imagination and awe with every update, followed by direct recall with faint smells and sounds. It's all there sir. My visits here are priceless.
Outstanding.

RHF


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

checking how lights look


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

You sure have found some great details for the interior.
Makes it something special. 

Magic


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

finished painting figure


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

It’s the little details that make a diorama stand out


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Love the details...that old fashioned stove is a trip down memory lane....neato!


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Added dirt letting dry


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Incredible modelling in my opinion !


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

RE#1 said:


> View attachment 585631


Love the guy patiently waiting outside the bathroom door


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

The devil is in the details and for me, the details are the most fun!
Looking realistic! I would love to see it photographed outside in a forced perspective.
Works like Micheal Paul Smith are pretty cool and add that crisp outdoor element in the final presentation.



















I think your work in model building is master pieces just waiting to be forced in awesome perspectives!
Keep up the good work and thanks for sharing your work! Keep it coming!


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Going to add roof along trackside of building…it is not attached yet…waiting for shingle roof sheet and additional angled support braces.


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Damn Safari reloaded and erased my comment. Grrrr took me 20 mins too!

So a few detail suggestions:
Window shades or curtains.

Plumbing. Newer style is roof vents with piping hidden within walls. Older style is cast iron pipe _not_ hidden in walls. Exterior cast iron pipes were drain/vent combos, stopping below the gutter. With a 1st floor bathroom, a Y vent would probably be located near ground level.

Electrical meters. Gas & water would be indoors, either in a basement or janitors closet. Electrical could be 1 or multiple +1. If there is leased space, count up all the businesses total including rail station, +1. Each would have a meter. The +1 is the “house” meter for shared assets such as exterior lighting, parking lot lights etc. “suite” meters tap off the house meter via a trough tap box. Suite connections from the meters could be in-wall if originally design that way, or added later surface mount type during an upgrade/remodel/etc.

Both types of plumbing & electrical representations can be seen Here on my Seneca Street block two build. Although the exterior drain should have more Y vents spliced in.


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Won’t be putting any sort of coverings on the windows. It defeats the purpose of detailing the interior. As for the other suggestions, I will be using items from showcase miniatures and interaction hobbies.


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Finally got the right spacing


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Finishing aluminum roof on freight depot. The rear portion of the roof is removable.


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Roundhouse Foreman (Jan 6, 2015)

Johnny Cash's "Get your ticket at the station for the Rock Island Line" should be playing in the background.
Just blown away!!!


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

I donated all of my completed dioramas to a local rr club along with some freight cars and engines. At least I get a tax deduction😃


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I would love to see all your hard work on a train layout. Maybe you can find and share a video the club made with some of your work in plain view?I do enjoy your thread here and your posts on your builds, real quality stuff. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

You are welcome 🙏


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

It felt great donating the dioramas and trains to the rr club. It’s also nice to downsize. In the future I will only buy things needed specifically for the diorama I am building. I am tired of buying items that never get built and sit on the shelf for decades.


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Thank you for documenting your build thoroughly. The quality of your work is amazing and your imagination and attention to detail just blows my socks off! Every room each scene so full of eye candy it truly is like a real moment frozen and shrunk down in time. Being able to follow along let’s others pick up ideas to improve their own modeling or just lose themselves in the scene.
Thanks again keep it coming


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Have to add some parking stalls tomorrow


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Loving the car hood ornament. Reminds me of my Uncles old car he use to take us to the ice cream shop in, when I was a preteen. The bus looks like it been on the road a lot too, very authentic weathering. 
Love your work and I sure hope your local club that you donate your diaoramas to, are appreciative... and help you with the expense of building them.
"NEATO!"


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Tax deduction 😀


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Love the parking lot pavement details. Hope I can replicate for my brewery lot. Great inspirations here


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Just finished weathering and installing parking stops


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Going to have two taxis with drivers standing around in parking lot talking while man in front of station is trying to flag them down


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Still need to add some details like telephone pole wire, figures, cars and trash cans. Been hand painting some figures from Modelu. Most figures are from Preiser. Even after dull coat applied they still seem shiny. 🤯


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

So, I have to ask....which figure represents you? If it wouldn't be too much trouble, can you put a figure of "me" in your diaorama?


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

Hmmm, make my diorama look, well....like crap....
Going to have to up my game.
Love the old Mack B-61 flatbed backed into the dock.


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Too funny…I love these figures from Modelu. They do take some time to paint though. Didn’t like the blue coat repainted the jacket.


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Moved crossarm higher on utility poles


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Do you keep buying more figures for each build or reuse some ?


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Buy new ones


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I think I saw you meeting your girl friend...and you own a caddie too? Looking very nice.


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

To SF gal:

The only girlfriend I have is this










My beloved Royal Enfield Side car. A friend took this picture while I was riding alongside her. That’s what RE#1 stands for “Royal Enfield.”


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Roundhouse Foreman (Jan 6, 2015)

RE#1 said:


> To SF gal:
> 
> The only girlfriend I have is this
> 
> ...


Nice ride, '63 SP250 Daimler Dart here.


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Added stake sides for flat bed


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I love the curled tin on the roof...those little things.....


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

The pot holes are a nice touch. But the asphalt coloration is top notch IMO. I’ve always struggled with that so it caught my attention.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Truly work of art. Would love to develop the skill to make such a lifelike scene.


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------

